# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Διασταυρώσεις μεταξύ κίτρινων καναρινιών

## xXx

*Παρατηρούμε  ότι είναι δυνατόν να αποκτήσει κάποιος λευκό καναρίνι με γονείς δυο κίτρινα πουλιά.Το πουλί αυτό θα είναι ένα λευκό υπολειπόμενο πουλί και αυτό πετυχαίνεται στην περίπτωση που και οι δύο γονείς είναι φορείς του υπολειπόμενου λευκού.
Στις περιπτώσεις που παίρνουμε πουλιά κίτρινα και κίτρινα φορείς λευκού υπολειπόμενου τα πουλιά αυτά φαινοτυπικά είναι ίδια (κίτρινα) και δεν μπορούμε να τα ξεχωρίσουμε, παρά μόνο μέσω των απογόνων τους.
*

*ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ (2 γονότυποι)
BL+/BL+/bl+/bl+ = ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ
BL+/BL+/bl+/bl = ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟΥ

ΛΕΥΚΑ (4 γονότυποι)
BL+/BL/bl+/bl+ = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟ
BL+/BL/bl+/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟ ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟΥ
BL+/BL+/bl/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟ ‘’ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΥ’’
BL+/BL/bl/bl = ΛΕΥΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΕΙΠΟΜΕΝΟ ‘’ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΥΚΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟΥ’’


Οι υπόλοιποι τρεις δυνατοί γονότυποι εξαιρούνται BL/BL/bl/bl, BL/BL/bl+/bl και BL/BL/bl+/bl+ , αφού η παρουσία του BL γονιδίου 2 φορές είναι θανατηφόρα.*

----------

